# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Warehouse Manager-0003-18

## TCamponeschi

Job Title:   *Warehouse Manager*
Job Posting Number:   *0003-18*
Location:  *Landover, MD* 

*WHO WE ARE*
Artex is the nation’s largest and most comprehensive fine art service provider to museums, galleries, auction houses and private collectors.  We specialize in the safe handling of fine art, antiques and museum objects of all kinds.  We provide transportation, crating and packing, storage, installation, rigging, and conservation services to museums, galleries, and auction houses as well as private and corporate collections.  No matter the size or scope of the job, we provide solutions that meet or exceed the expectations of our clients, while ensuring them the most cost effective service possible.  For this reason, ARTEX is routinely chosen to handle the most complex and demanding of projects, ranging from entire museum relocations to the shipment of an individual piece. 

*THE ROLE*
Reporting to the General Manager this position is responsible to oversee and direct all aspects relating to the internal movements of storage, inventory and warehouse management.  Coordinate/direct warehouse staff with specific duties and responsibilities.   Establish and approve construction projects as needed.  Oversee and/or establish all warehouse work orders pertaining to storage from internal operations, disposals of property/materials and any client activity.

*ESSENTIAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES INCLUDE, BUT ARE NOT LIMITED TO:* 

*Warehousing/Storage*
·       Establishes operational procedures for activities such as verification of incoming and outgoing shipments, handling and disposition of materials, and keeping warehouse inventory current and accurate.
·       Creates/Updates Job Estimates in conjunction with CSRs, Operations, and Clients
·       Performs Site Visits as needed
·       Manages, schedules and coordinates warehouse space, staff, clients, and internal operations
·       Monitors storage as necessary
·       Establishes and maintains storage client relationships
·       Addresses inquiries of prospective and existing storage clients
·       Supports TSA Facility Principal with coordinating training of staff, TSA screenings, and maintaining of DSA spaces

*Facility*
·       Establishes and approves construction projects as necessary
·       Inspects physical condition of the buildings structure, internally and externally and consults with facility manager and safety/OSHA manager on findings
·       Ensures all equipment working properly and has been serviced accordingly
·       Prepares work orders for repairs and requisitions for replacement of equipment
·       Confers with all department managers to ensure coordination of facility activities in regard to maintenance needs, or budgeted projects and purchasing
·       Directs salvage of damaged or used material
·       Participates in planning personnel safety and drill activities, such as fire drills, emergency evacuation plans, and quarterly reports of those activities
·       Performs other incidental and related duties as required and assigned by management


*QUALIFICATIONS:* 

*Education / Work Experience*

Related bachelor's degree; or five to seven years of related experience and/or training; or equivalent combination of education and experience.
*
Attributes/skills:*
  General knowledge of management responsibility for a single function. Computer experience with Microsoft Office, Excel, FileMaker, Google Docs
*
Job specific attributes/skills:*
Demonstrated working knowledge of warehouse management and art storageDemonstrated ability to facilitate problem resolutionMust be able to balance the needs of customers against the needs of the organization and vice versa.Extremely strong oral and written communications skills.  Must be able to give negative feedback in a positive manner.Ability to motivate and direct others to accomplish given tasks.Ability to work with confidential information.

*LANGUAGE SKILLS:* 
Ability to communicate effectively and resolve conflicts both orally and in writing with both internal and external customers.  Excellent verbal, telephone and written communication skills. 

*PHYSICAL DEMANDS:* 
Works primarily in an office environment, with occasional visits to client’s facilities and other Artex offices.  Work is mostly sedentary with intermittent movement throughout work hours. Movement may include walking, bending, lifting, and standing and may occur in offices, warehouses, or similar areas.   

The physical demands described here are representative of those that an employee may perform on an occasional to regular basis while performing functions of this job.  The work environment characteristics described here are representative of those an employee may encounter on an occasional to regular basis while performing the functions of this job.  Reasonable accommodations may be made to enable individuals to perform these functions. 

*HOW TO APPLY
*Please visit our website at https://www.artexfas.com/about/careers/ to apply.

Consideration will be granted Only to those who possess the minimum requirements as stipulated.  Protected Veterans are encouraged to apply.  Artex, Inc. is a federal contractor and an EOE AA M/F/VET/DISABLED employer.  All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, gender, national origin, medical condition or disability or protected veteran status.  If you need reasonable accommodation for any part of the application and hiring process, please contact the Human Resources Department at (301) 909-5502.

----------

